# Not planning on showing... BUt want to see where his conformation stands



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry if the picture is too large! I was just curious about his conformation and everything. This is before he started tail biting though :/ Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's what I see:

Overall symmetry: Excellent. Nice, even fin lengths, creating a circle while the fish is flared.

Top line looks a little bumpy. Not too bad, but not good either.

Dorsal is swept back. Ideally this should be straight or a little forward.

Corners of the caudal are rounded, you want them sharp.

Color is pretty good - nice bicolor. There may be irids that are not showing up due to the lighting. I'd like to see a sharper contrast between fins and body.

I can't decide if he is a "chocolate" style bicolor, or a bicolor with butterfly. The color of his fins seem to fade into cellophane about halfway through the caudal ... but not in his dorsal or anal. If it's a trick of the lighting, great. If not, a potential color fault for incomplete butterfly.

This is a breeding quality fish. A good female should mitigate his flaws. If he were home bred, I would be comfortable sending him to shows. Remember that showing is a game of "least flaws" and no fish will be perfect.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your advice!  I just purchased him about a month or so ago from a LFS of mine and I am pleasantly surprised! I will take a recent picture of him here in a couple of hours so the color is better. Thanks again!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully this is better! I can potentially post a video too


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's better to put photos directly in the post instead of linking if you want a critique.

Lovely boy, btw.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! It's fixed now


----------

